# mounting 200sx spoiler and se-r sideskirts



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

I finally sent the spoiler, sideskirts and grille to be painted today. The guy said it should be painted by tomorrow. What is needed to mount the spoiler and sideskirts (besides the clips)?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

g200sx said:


> What is needed to mount the spoiler and sideskirts (besides the clips)?


i say you would need :: 

bravery to drill holes into your car 
and
automotive doublesided tape


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It will be very difficult to use the clips to mount the side skirts. There are 10 of them, and you need to locate them exactly. You could try to make a template from paper using the side skirts as the model.

It would be much easier to use double-sided trim tape. Remember, though, that once you press the skirt in place it will be difficult to reposition it. Get it right the first time.

Lew


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Like OmegaMan said, you'll need the balls big enough to drill a hole into your car. It took me a whole day of measuring and remeasuring to make sure that my dimensions were right. I don't know about the 200, but for my Sentra there was about a 3 inch gapy in between the actual trunk and the inside piece beneath the trunk so I had to cut some nice size holes so I could work in there. I used rubber washers on each side and tightened them b!tches as much as I could. It shakes when i'm on a really bumpy road, but all I need to do is retighten a few nuts/bolts and maybe add a reinforcement or two.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

my friend had some problems with the double sided tape. his side skirts were just hanging on because the tape gave out. so personnally i'd use fiberglass resin to mount the side skirts, just put some on the side that goes against the car. whichever path u take...good luck


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im so glad the my friend does body work and his dad owns a shop


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

My dad helped me mount the SE skirts. He got out a compass and started making pencil marks on my car and got out the drill. I tried the 3M tape thing and it wouldn't hold because there was a quarter inch gap between the body and the skirts. I don't know how it is on the 200SX though. I will say that installing skirts is probably the most stressful mod to get involved with, especially seeing the drill go into the side of your car for the first time.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

ok i knew this was going to be somewhat difficult but after looking at the mounting points on the spoiler i am lost. 
here is a pic









it looks like there was some sort of adhesive used. does anyone know what adhesive it is and where i can get it? also what are the other two holes?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

g200sx said:


> it looks like there was some sort of adhesive used. does anyone know what adhesive it is and where i can get it? also what are the other two holes?


Here's a picture from the FSM









Lew


----------

